# Every heard of Lizard Lick?



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I am still beaming!!! Wooohooo!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great shooting you two!! Looks like JPrice might be jumping on all of us before too long if she keeps up at this rate.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's actually a small town near me that is the head quarters for the annual National Hollering Contest.


The National Hollerin' Contest is in Spivey's Corner.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JPrice said:


> I am still beaming!!! Wooohooo!


Atta Girl JP.. :thumb: :cheers: :first:

Keep up the good work.. :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> Every heard of Lizard Lick?


yea
and the Lizard is saying the pine is this way.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Atta Girl JP.. :thumb: :cheers: :first:
> 
> Keep up the good work.. :tongue:


Thanks Sticky! I had a freaking BALL!! Going to put the kid down for a nap and shoot in the garage for a while!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lizard Lick.....ukey:


----------

